# OTTB's Of Course!



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Definitely pass on #1, he's got a very wonkey front right leg that ties in behind and in front of the knee, with long pasterns and and long back.

#2) Tad bit of a long back, but over all better conformation besides a typical high wither. Looks like he MIGHT tie in at the knee though and not very strong coupling. He's well presented and in great condition though. His profile was last updated last October though...are you sure he's still around?

3) Pass. Typical OTTB wasp waisted, poor hind end, odd front legs. He looks like he's camped out too, though that may be because of his feet.

4) Can't tell much about his legs with those bandanges. High, set back withers that almost give the impression of a sway, butt high. Good hip.

5) VERY light boned and overpriced. Decent shoulder, but I just can't get over those toothpick legs.

All in all, my first choice would probably be number two or four, with two being the first option. I'd get a PPE on either one though, if you're looking for an eventing prospect.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

#1: I like his shoulder
Neck is set high
Good depth through the chest
Personally, i think his back is a good length for his frame
Long cannons
Possibly bum high, which is not very common in TB's
I dont mind the overall shape of his hindquarters either
Back legs look posty

#2: Again, i like this one's shoulder & chest
Neck set is not bad either
Seems a tad back at the knee
High in the wither
hindquarters need work
Possibly camped out in the back legs

#3: Steep shoulder angle
Long cannons like the first
Short back but not bad
Sloping hindquarters
Posty in the back legs

#4: Nice enough shoulder
Could be deeper through the chest
weak neck
bumhigh
Cant really say much about his front legs
Again, i dont mind the shape of this one's hindquarters
Cant say about hind legs either

#5: Steeper shoulder angle but very deep through the chest
Longish neck
Over at the knee
I like her back
Hindquarter have a decent form but need muscle
Back legs seem ok, though it's hard to judge from just the one photo

If you are choosing based on conformation, i would go with #2 or maybe #5


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Out of those posted I like #2 best by far. Just the most balanced and smoothest looking of the lot to me.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay, what do you think of this OTTB that is already basically retrained? Only $1000.

http://db.tt/JOO7lUm4

http://db.tt/gK8A7nt0


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

KylieHuitema said:


> Okay, what do you think of this OTTB that is already basically retrained? Only $1000.
> 
> http://db.tt/JOO7lUm4
> 
> http://db.tt/gK8A7nt0


Not great photos for critiquing him, but from what I can tell I quite like him. I think he has a kind expression and I like his bone and short, strong loin. He also appears to have shorter and stronger looking pasterns than many TB. Shoulder angle looks ok, but point of shoulder is a bit low. His neck ties in a bit low for my taste, but not bad. Can not assess his legs very well from these photos due to him being angled toward the camera, but in both photos he appears to be over at the knee.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the bay and the chestnut. 

The chestnut's shoulder isn't optimal, but it's not bad. I really like his hip, and he has a nice, deep girth. Looks like he has good bone, and impressively big feet for a TB. You want big feet. Smaller feet mean a predisposition to hoof and leg issues. He also has a big, soft, kind eye.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tryst said:


> Not great photos for critiquing him, but from what I can tell I quite like him. I think he has a kind expression and I like his bone and short, strong loin. He also appears to have shorter and stronger looking pasterns than many TB. Shoulder angle looks ok, but point of shoulder is a bit low. His neck ties in a bit low for my taste, but not bad. Can not assess his legs very well from these photos due to him being angled toward the camera, but in both photos he appears to be over at the knee.




I am trying him next week sometime, I will probably get better photos then. He seems to be what I would like in a horse, other than the knees (which shouldn't be a huge problem) and his shoulder. As long as he doesn't have 3 legs when we go look, he may end up to be the 4th horse in our heard:lol:


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> I like the bay and the chestnut.
> 
> The chestnut's shoulder isn't optimal, but it's not bad. I really like his hip, and he has a nice, deep girth. Looks like he has good bone, and impressively big feet for a TB. You want big feet. Smaller feet mean a predisposition to hoof and leg issues. He also has a big, soft, kind eye.



When I first seen his pictures I didn't think he was a TB at all! He looks like such a sweetie, I can't wait to go and see him next week. I just really, really want to see what his movement is like.. Crossing my fingers that it will be good!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This is my ex-racing TB. He doesn't look like a 'typical' TB either, being shorter than most at 15.2 and rather chunky.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> This is my ex-racing TB. He doesn't look like a 'typical' TB either, being shorter than most at 15.2 and rather chunky.


He is a looker! Wowzer!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I would like #2 the best, BUT I find those prices insane! 

If you want an OTTB, I always recommend contacting local trainers and ask if they have any slowboats. Seriously, you could land yourself a perfectly good horse for 1/8 the price of some of those. With the amount you would save you could get your PPE done and also enlist the help of a trainer if you wanted. Just my two cents


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ this. 
If you have the experience, and someone to go with you as a second opinion (or in my case,to keep me from bringing home the sorriest looking animal out there because I feel bad for it. LOL) going directly to the track or even to one of their auctions is a great idea. We got two of our OTTBs from straight off of the track and loved them. One was a older 17.3hh gelding who had been used to pony the other racehorses so was already partially retrained/let down, the other was a chestnut mare with a great track record. We got one of them for $100, and the other for $300.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Excellent advice, Maple. I got JJ from his trainer for free. He just didn't want to race. Of course, I had to take him to a local trainer I trust to retrain him as an under saddle horse, so he didn't _stay_ free! :wink:

Many times trainers will give away their charges rather than ask money for them, knowing that people will have to spend a goodly amount to get them retrained.

JJ'd only been off the track since August when I picked him up in October of 2009. Hard to believe he'll be with me 4 years this October.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Excellent advice, Maple. I got JJ from his trainer for free. He just didn't want to race. Of course, I had to take him to a local trainer I trust to retrain him as an under saddle horse, so he didn't _stay_ free! :wink:
> 
> Many times trainers will give away their charges rather than ask money for them, knowing that people will have to spend a goodly amount to get them retrained.
> 
> JJ'd only been off the track since August when I picked him up in October of 2009. Hard to believe he'll be with me 4 years this October.


JJ wants to come be friends with Bandit by the way  I'm a sucker for a chesnut. 

We give away between 5 - 10 horses a year at work. My boss refuses to keep on training something that either isn't good enough or has no interest in the job. As with most trainers, he would much rather give a horse to a good home then have it left standing in a stall. I spent a few days last year calling around to polo yards as we had a filly who was just too small. Quite often the lads in the yard will take one they are particularly fond of, but if people contact us lookin to rehome one we always keep them on file and invite them to come see the horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

KylieHuitema said:


> He is a looker! Wowzer!


Thank you, I think so too! :thumbsup:

Maple, chestnut is my favorite color. My first two horses were chestnut, although my heart horse was a bay. My fourth and fifth horses are gray and bay, and I finally got another chestnut when I got JJ as my sixth horse. I only have 3 at the moment, which consists of the gray (Casper), the bay (Mack), and chestnut (JJ).

JJ ain't goin' _nowhere_ without me, so you'll have to take us as a package deal!  :wink:


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Thank you, I think so too! :thumbsup:
> 
> Maple, chestnut is my favorite color. My first two horses were chestnut, although my heart horse was a bay. My fourth and fifth horses are gray and bay, and I finally got another chestnut when I got JJ as my sixth horse. I only have 3 at the moment, which consists of the gray (Casper), the bay (Mack), and chestnut (JJ).
> 
> JJ ain't goin' _nowhere_ without me, so you'll have to take us as a package deal!  :wink:


Ah sure, I could think of worse company! :lol:

I always loved chesnuts, but also always loved the coloured horses so it's no wonder I ended up with the one I have now. My dream horse is a chesnut with a big white face and four white stockings.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm just concerned about contacting trainers and such, since our Equine Dentist does a lot of tracks around here and most of the trainers he deals with drugs their horses if people are interested in them. :/ If thats the case, I could get a free, kind horse which turns insane once the drugs wear off.

And I do believe I have the skills to train an OTTB since I have been riding 10+ years, and my horse is incredibly hot and highheaded, the other is strong, hard mouthed and needs soft hands. I've even ridden an insane saddleseat horse and have been able to get her to calm down better than her owner! Not to mention my head is in books most of the time, researching many methods of horsemanship.

Plus there is countless trainers around here, specifically a dressage trainer who reabilitates OTTB all the time!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

KylieHuitema said:


> I'm just concerned about contacting trainers and such, since our Equine Dentist does a lot of tracks around here and most of the trainers he deals with drugs their horses if people are interested in them. :/ If thats the case, I could get a free, kind horse which turns insane once the drugs wear off.


When you get a PPE done, get bloods pulled. I would find it hard to believe that they would drug a horse in training, as there are very strict withdrawl periods for the horse to race again, and if the horse is stabled on the racecourse chances are they will want it to run whenever the right race comes up for it. 

The _majority _of trainers are not "big evil and horrible people", who drug and abuse their horses. The majority are into racing due to the love of the horse. Alot of trainers scrape by from week to week to continue doing what they are doing, and would likely make more money with half the stress, if they were to do another job. 

You can find trainers by going on equibase and looking up the stats from your local track, this will give you names and then do your research and find numbers.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Maple said:


> When you get a PPE done, get bloods pulled. I would find it hard to believe that they would drug a horse in training, as there are very strict withdrawl periods for the horse to race again, and if the horse is stabled on the racecourse chances are they will want it to run whenever the right race comes up for it.
> 
> The _majority _of trainers are not "big evil and horrible people", who drug and abuse their horses. The majority are into racing due to the love of the horse. Alot of trainers scrape by from week to week to continue doing what they are doing, and would likely make more money with half the stress, if they were to do another job.
> 
> You can find trainers by going on equibase and looking up the stats from your local track, this will give you names and then do your research and find numbers.



I will try that out. The big problem of our dentist saying that is my parents heard and they automatically think the worst of things, just like an emaciated filly we almost got until they heard the joints could be off. If I had a job and the money, I wouldn't really go by what they thought on any horse :b But sadly, I'm an unemployed teenager. 

I will definitely check out the site though!


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> This is my ex-racing TB. He doesn't look like a 'typical' TB either, being shorter than most at 15.2 and rather chunky.


He looks more "Quarter Horsey" than most of the HUS horses at AQHA Congress... haha. Good lookin' guy!


----------



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

I like #4


----------

